
Is the open source culture hurting new developers? - swanros
http://swanros.com/is-the-open-source-culture-hurting-new-developers/
======
Piskvorrr
How is "here, install this module" different from "here, copy and paste this
code"? (And where exactly does licensing come into that?)

~~~
swanros
That's the point. With "here, copy and paste this code" at least you (can)
read what you're pasting into your project.

Most of people learning just "install this module" without actually caring
about what's inside or any implementation details.

Licencing is a whole other beast worth of another post.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Oh, I can. So can you. But I assure you, the people you are referring to,
those would come right back, requesting letter-by-letter guidance of
integrating the code/package into "their" product. Been on SO, seen that, got
the t-shirt.

------
fabrixxm
open source isn't about using third party code. It's about the ability to read
and learn from third party code.

So, no. :-)

~~~
swanros
Tell that to them. That's my point!

Why I didn't mention StackOverflow, for instance?

~~~
Piskvorrr
Well, why? It's been overrun by the very same help vampires.

